# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  Celebrating 68th Independence of India !!

## makemendel

Hey everyone,

we are planning for Independence sale !!
But this time it will different, let us know what you want for your 3D printer ? The most voted product will have more discounted price..
We are giving you FREEDOM to choose your sale product.. choose your sale list? 

Depending upon choices and stock, sale will be starting from next week.
Vote till Sunday(10/8/2014) 11:59 PM hours will be counted.

Excited to get all your comments. !

----------


## makemendel

Independence Sale is ON now !
Sale products : http://makemendel.com/catalog/catego...e-sale/id/149/
NKqvWK3.jpg

Thanks !!

----------


## makemendel

Hello Everyone....Only 2 Days left for the Independence Day sale to get over...so check out the products and buy them at discounted prices !

----------

